# Need help setting up Qos



## Darkgundam111 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got a netgear n300 dsl modem and wifi. Don't really get how to do the Qos settings and googling around didn't really find anything truly helpful. Just want to make games highest priority. The puzzling part for me is the port range. I don't know what to put there at all since it's per game/rule I make. Any advice or guides?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2011)

+1 id like info on this as well. Since i do torrent sometimes (legally) and it just kills bandwidth for the rest of the house


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2011)

every game has its own ports, and some dont specify them. QOS is very hard to setup for situations like that.


best bet is to set other ports (port 80, whatever ports users are torrenting on, etc) as low priority, instead of trying to get games high priority.


QoS is not a magic bullet either, it quite likely wont solve problems like torrents - thats a lack of bandwidth, and reorganising the packets wont solve it at all.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh I see. Is there any way to limit the bandwidth between users equally and dynamically? What I mean is say my internet speed is 1000KB/s, and when there is two people using it, it will be 500KB/s per person. If there is 4 people then 250KB/s per person, etc. 

If I cannot do that then is there a static bandwidth limiter for each person I can set it to?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> Oh I see. Is there any way to limit the bandwidth between users equally and dynamically? What I mean is say my internet speed is 1000KB/s, and when there is two people using it, it will be 500KB/s per person. If there is 4 people then 250KB/s per person, etc.
> 
> If I cannot do that then is there a static bandwidth limiter for each person I can set it to?



 you cant autoagically lower bandwidth, but you can buy routers that do the static. my TP link WR941N  and  WR743ND both allow me to force MAC addresses of network cards to have the same IP each time, and then set per IP address speed limits, or group limits (so you can set a generic limit for new devices, then as you move them manually to static IP addresses you give them specific speeds)


my routers also have a minimum option that reserves some bandwidth, which may do what you want better.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Dec 31, 2011)

Oo very cool! Was wondering how much your routers cost cuz I got the n300 for $25. Would be nice if I could just use that to do it too. What would the options of those you mentioned be called? Any guides would be awesome as I am 100% noob to the router settings haha.

One other odd thing with the new router/modem is that whenever no one is using the Internet for awhile like an hour or two, when anyone turns on their computer to use the Internet the Internet is off until I reboot the thing. The wifi works on it just not the Internet. Almost like it shuts it off automatically somehow and then requires a reboot to get it back on.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2011)

about $50 for the 7, $65 for the 9


both of these routers are wireless access points, so they'd need to be connected to your modem/first router to work (and everyone would need to connect to these routers, wired or wifi), but the setup is easy.

reserve IP addresses for any systems you want to have the same IP/shaping speed each time they connect:







enable bandwidth control (you set your line speed manually, its for purposes of reserving minimum bandwidth accurately)







set up a rules list: in my case, DHCP assigns IP's to .100 and up, so i speed shaped those IP's only. all my devices get IP's lower down in the range, so they're unlimited.





(mine are all currently disabled because i moved house and dont share the connection with anyone atm)


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow awesome guide I'm gonna get started after dinner  thank you so much!


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Dec 31, 2011)

hmm i got another question, i was unable to do the second and third step with my current n300 router. here's what it says in the second step:

"Turn Bandwidth Control On
      Uplink bandwidth: 	Maximum  445 kbps
      Check for current Internet uplink bandwidth "

I am able to turn on and off bandwidth control and change the maximum uplink bandwidth. I have no idea what that setting does or if it helps what I am trying to do. Any ideas?

Also, I have done something new. In the Qos settings I set the two gaming computers in my house to have highest priority whereas the downloading computers to have normal priority. Would that be of any help to the lag that downloading can cause?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2011)

the QoS might be of help, but i cant help you with your router as my settings and knowledge are specific to the equipment i own.


----------

